# Are there any alien furry comics?



## VGmaster9 (Aug 14, 2013)

Are there any comics out there that are centered around alien life? Ones that take place on an alien planet, and on it reside different alien races, as well as wildlife. Are there any comics like those?


----------



## septango (Aug 14, 2013)

this is all that came to mind, so japan


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Never mind.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2013)

I think this may fit your criteria. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10999015

Only problem is there aren't many pages up, the artist uploads pages very slowly, however the scripts are available on her DA account.


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 15, 2013)

septango said:


> this is all that came to mind, so japan




Dat last picture...


----------



## Darachi (Sep 9, 2013)

Im working on something that has aliens in in :3 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11524978/  The rest of the pages I have so far are linked in the description


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 10, 2013)

The thread title has a problem, since aliens aren't really defined as "furry" characters, at least what I think. There is no knowing of what aliens look like, and you can easily create a non-furry alien character.
---
On topic - There was some Ratchet and Clank comics that came out a few years ago -


----------

